# Collet chuck uses



## Joe S. (Oct 16, 2012)

Im trying to decide if a collet chuck would pay itself off. What are they used for and is the PSI one any good?


----------



## dankc908 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for asking the question.  I, too, would love to see some answers!

Dan


----------



## SnowLeopard_2001 (Oct 16, 2012)

One use can be seen in this thread. http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/phew-close-102705/

I have also turned blanks round between points and to a size that would fit a large collet chuck and then drilled the blank.


----------



## lorbay (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe S. said:


> Im trying to decide if a collet chuck would pay itself off. What are they used for and is the PSI one any good?



They are a must as far as I am concerned + I think a lot on here have the PSI one. I have a Beal. Here is a link.
http://content.penturners.org/library/tools_and_jigs/colletchuckusage.pdf

Lin.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 16, 2012)

I have the psi collet chuck and it is one of my best purchases ....so much you can do with it, especially if you get the full range of collets to go with it.
Precise drilling of blanks is just one thing it excels at. Toss on a mandrel and some eliminator bushings for doing a CA finish. Holding parts for threading of custom pens. Turning custom finials to replace the stock kit ones. Once you have one you will discover more and more things to use it for and will wonder how you managed without it!


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have the beall chuck and bought the collets off of ebay about 2 years ago from a guy called 800watt. Looking back when i originally started, I wish this was the first thing on my "things to purchase" list. It is multifunctional and here are some uses that I use it for:

-Drilling out rifle shells
-Drilling out bullets
-Can hold the pen mandrel and turns into an adjustable one at that!
-I use a rod of 1" delrin, with a 3/4" shoulder to fit in my collet, and a piece of adhesive backed sandpaper, used for barrel trimming/flushing/squaring, whatever you want to call it.
-Ultimately anything that you need to hold on to within the range of 3/16"- 3/4" can be mounted and turned!
-Turn your blanks round first and use the chuck to hold the rounded blank and get perfect center drilling every time!


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 16, 2012)

I have two Bealls. It was the 2nd accessory I bought for my big lathe. Not trying to sound arrogant, but that should answer your question.


----------



## 76winger (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm staring to consider on myself, but they're not quite as flexible on my Shopsmith as they are on standard lathes. Then again a full-fledged lathe is on the want list as well...


----------



## MartinPens (Oct 16, 2012)

I could get rid of many things in my woodshop... But NOT my collet chuck. Definitely a necessity.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 17, 2012)

As they say "try it you'll like it".  I use the collet chuck more than any other chuck I have.  I find myself looking for ways to do something so I can use my collet chuck.

Yes IMHO the PSI is a good one.  It is what I have now and I have no complaints about it.  I had a Beall before, it went with a lathe I sold, and I think it was a little better on fit  and finish, would be my first choice, but PSI's is very good also.  Be prepared to buy a full range of collet sizes to go with it, you can fight it all you want but YOU WILL WANT THEM!


----------



## paramount Pen (Oct 17, 2012)

Can you use a collet chuck with a m1 tapir?


----------



## alphageek (Oct 17, 2012)

paramount Pen said:


> Can you use a collet chuck with a m1 tapir?



In practice, the most useful of the collect chucks are not in any taper, but screw onto the headstock threads.   What threads does your headstock have?


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 17, 2012)

Joe S. said:


> Im trying to decide if a collet chuck would pay itself off. What are they used for and is the PSI one any good?


Instead of listing all the things I use a collet chuck for I think it would be shorter and still get the point across if I just say that my Beall collet chuck has not been removed from my Jet mini lathe in probably two years for any reason!  I even cut down a 2mt dead center to fit into a 5/8" collet when turning between centers.

I also have a 3mt collet chuck in my metal lathe 75% of the time.

In the ER32 series you can get collets that will clamp any size up to 13/16" (.8125") and with no gaps in coverage that means you can securely clamp just about anything you have a need to.


----------



## azamiryou (Oct 17, 2012)

paramount Pen said:


> Can you use a collet chuck with a m1 tapir?



Does your lathe have a threaded spindle? A collet chuck that threads onto the spindle will allow stock to protrude through it, while one that fits a taper will be blocked at the back.

I use my collet chucks to hold anything cylindrical - round blanks (and I make square blanks round so I can do this), mandrels, mills and sanders for end squaring, bits for doing mill-like tasks on the metal lathe.

Compared to a jaw chuck (the other way to hold round stock) the collet chuck will generally provide better centering/runout, better holding power while damaging the surface of the work less,  and it's safer to work close to the chuck without the spinning jaws out there trying to catch a tool or knuckle.

The two "transformative" benefits I see are:


drilling on the lathe
holding homemade mandrels. You can make mandrels for all sorts of purposes out of all sorts of materials, and it's a lot easier to make one that fits a collet than one that fits a taper.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 17, 2012)

I consider the purchase of my Beale Collet chuck and the purchase a 60 degree degree center with a 3/4 inch straight shaft from JohnnyCNC  to be two of my best purchases.  I also bought a 3/4 inch straight shaft spur center at the same time from JohnnyCNC.  My collet chuck with either the dead center or the spur center stays on my lathe 90 percent of the time. 

A Collet chuck and a set of collets would make a great gift to yourself from Santa Clause.  Just a thought....

Jim Smith


----------



## raar25 (Oct 17, 2012)

Although I am not as sold on the need for a collet as everyone else I am sure you will never regret buying a set.  When you need to do accurate work they are absolutely more accurate than other methods of holding especially since they hold a much larger footprint of material.


----------



## fernhills (Oct 18, 2012)

paramount Pen said:


> Can you use a collet chuck with a m1 tapir?



Yes---The PSI collet come with an adapter to use on a MT 1..


----------



## dankc908 (Oct 18, 2012)

I ordered my collet set this AM.  Many thanks to all who contributed to this thread.  I bought mine at Amazon.  On PSI's website it is 79.95 (on sale) plus 10.00 UPS.  At Amazon it is $72.23 with free Super Saver shipping.  Amazon.com: PSI Woodworking Products LCDOWEL Dowel Collet Chuck System: Home Improvement

It should be here next week!

Dan


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 18, 2012)

Add my name to the list of rarely remove my Collet Chuck.

1) put a straight sided dead center in for turning square blanks round.

2) use to hold the rounded blank for drilling.

3) Back between centers to true the blank to the tube. (usually not needed but bits can wander in some woods)

4) blank back in the chuck and square the ends with a skew. (I prefer this method as I like to leave the end slightly concave so the hardware hits the material before the tube.)  

5) back between centers with bushings for turning, sanding and finishing.

That's a stock pen.

In a custom. The Collet Chuck is less likely to mar the surface its holding, so with a wrap of masking tape you can hold a closed end blank while you work the ends. No fancy mandrel needed.

You can make your own mandrels for different purposes and hold them with the collet chuck easily.

They are very versatile, and you'll keep finding ways to let it help you.

Is it an absolute must have? No. But you won't regret it either. :biggrin:

The PSI and the Beall are both ER32 chucks. Both have there fans but are on about equal footing. Avoid the chucks that don't accept a standard ER system (I think the Apprentice from CSUSA falls into this, but don't quote me on it)


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Oct 18, 2012)

I was thinking of getting a set for my lathe but my spindle is M33x3.5.


----------



## KenV (Oct 18, 2012)

The PSI collet chuck and the CUSA collet chuck are visually the same except for spindle sizes.

PSI comes as 1 by 8 with a 3/4 by 16 insert.

CUSA comes 1 1/4 by 8 with a 1 by 8 insert.

If you have or plan to get a larger lathe, the CUSA will interchange between big lathes and midi-lathes.


----------



## randyrls (Oct 18, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> I have the beall chuck and bought the collets off of ebay about 2 years ago from a guy called 800watt.



Just as an aside, 800watt left Ebay and I believe he is Amtools.com


----------



## Katya (Oct 18, 2012)

Glad you got the set, and at a great price too!  I'm a new-ish turner, and I opted to buy the set from PSI.  Then I discovered that many of the European rods are metric, so I bought the metric set too, from:

Precision ER32 Collets
(suggested by Wizard here on the forum)

They were a lot pricier, but now I'm glad I have all the sizes I'll need.  It's so much easier to do the drilling, etc. when you have the right tools.
Have fun,
Katya


----------



## Lenny (Oct 18, 2012)

fernhills said:


> paramount Pen said:
> 
> 
> > Can you use a collet chuck with a m1 tapir?
> ...


 

Actually, as KenV stated, the PSI works with a 1 x 8 spindle but includes an adapter insert for 3/4 x 16 
IF your #1 MT spindle is threaded 3/4 x 16 then YES it will work!


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 19, 2012)

keithkarl2007 said:


> I was thinking of getting a set for my lathe but my spindle is M33x3.5.



The Beall Tool Company

They have a 33mm version ready to go.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 19, 2012)

If I could only keep 3 tools, other than skews and gouges, the colloet chuck would be my #1 keeper. I use it for all of the things that others have listed and probably more. I have 3 chucks and a full set of collets. What would #2 be? My drill doctor. #3? My sharpening system.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## paramount Pen (Oct 20, 2012)

alphageek said:


> paramount Pen said:
> 
> 
> > Can you use a collet chuck with a m1 tapir?
> ...



I'm sorry, its been a while since I looked back at this. I really don't know the size or threads of my headstock but its the shop fox w1704. Thanks for all the replys.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Oct 20, 2012)

Russianwolf said:


> keithkarl2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of getting a set for my lathe but my spindle is M33x3.5.
> ...



Thanks Mike.


----------



## KenV (Oct 20, 2012)

paramount Pen said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > paramount Pen said:
> ...



That is a 3/4 by 16 threaded headstock lathe.  

The Beall collet chuck is a little shorter, and you have a short bed length on that lathe.


----------



## Joe S. (Nov 8, 2012)

A quick thank you.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Nov 8, 2012)

Joe S. said:


> A quick thank you.



How much was that one?

Levi Woodard
Woodardwoodworks.com

Sent from my YP-GI1 (Samsung Galaxy player)using Forum Runner


----------



## Joe S. (Nov 8, 2012)

Leatherman1998 said:


> Joe S. said:
> 
> 
> > A quick thank you.
> ...



From PSI, so $80 +$10 extra in shipping.


----------



## flyitfast (Nov 8, 2012)

Beall collet is the woodturning standard. However, I have the Apprentice Collet from Craft Supply and from all comparisons there isn't much difference except the price is about half. Use it all the time for blank drilling and to hold mandrel if I'm not turning between centers. Five collets (haven't needed any others), a spindle adapter, chuck, and a hvy duty case.
Recommend it. :good:
gordon


----------



## Joe S. (Nov 9, 2012)

No wonder I was having trouble... Time for a return!


----------

